# Vizslas dumped around Lincolnshire



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.chad.co.uk/news/local/ra...and-found-washed-up-in-lincolnshire-1-4558987



FYI for those around Lincolnshire.



> Published on Thursday 17 May 2012 16:21
> 
> THE RSPCA is investigating after rare breed dogs were found mysteriously dumped at three locations - including Newstead Abbey.
> 
> ...



RBD


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just read it. This is just sick and I hope they find the b***ards. 
Not even sure what to think of it, if it's a puppy farm case (4-6 months old pups?!) then it's strange to dump the bitches and if it's not then why they even kept them for so long?
:-[ :'(


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't know how 'Messed' up you have to be to do this to ANY animal let alone a 'V'!!!!

The area in question, is a big farming/agricultural area of the UK and have recently noticed that there have been a high number of litters born in this area and surrounding!!

Also very big area for the shooting fraternity.

Maybe these 'LOWLIFE'S' thought there maybe an opening to make a few 'Quid' (Buck) in a recession and went wrong for them.  

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope they catch these low lifes.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

How do some people's minds work???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking... :'(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Unlucky pups...

Maybe they got rid of the weak or sick ones. They could have just shot and buried them :'(

I hate to think they were not able to sell them. 
To sell sucessfully one must intimately know the product and really believe in it. Takes years to master *this* product.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Heartbreaking! How can anybody do something like this to any living creature....
I have no doubt the puppies will be placed in great hands after this ordeal!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

So sad, I really hope they catch these people, and make an example of them.
Why not just drop the dogs off with their papers at a shelter.

I really don't want to think that these dirt balls are taking the dogs out to sea and throwing them overboard, and motoring off, and that's why they're washing up on shore.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

This is horrible....those poor babies! :'(


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope they catch these sickos and they get what's coming to them....I guess that won't be possible though as capital punishment is banned in the UK.

Low life scum!


----------



## LadyTrojan (May 20, 2012)

Hi, I have just found out about what has happened to these poor dogs. I came here today to establish a login and post this incident. I hope there is someone within this community that will be able to shed some light on this in order to bring those responsible for the deaths of these beautiful dogs to justice


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum LadyTrojan, it's such a shame it's under such sad circumstances. I hope that someone finds the person/persons responsible.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"Just to let you know this is being looked into and the two breed clubs: Hungarian Vizsla Society and Hungarian Vizsla Club are working with the police and RSPCA on this." Graham Frost


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hi all. This is my first post. I have a 13 week old bitch puppy called Ester, who is an adorable little lady, with a Jekyll and Hyde character! 

I live on the notts/Derbyshire border, so saw this item on the local news. I think it is a despicable act. I don't know how anyone could do this. I so hope the remaining dogs are rehomed and have happy, healthy lives. They looked like lovely young dogs, and are very very lucky they were found alive. I hope the barbarians that did this are bought to justice!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I spoke to a local breeder of Vizsla and she said some low life scum drown the pups if they are not sold by 6 months of age because of feeding costs and apparently they lose that cute puppy look that people love.......well in my eyes a dog no matter what breed is just as cute at 10 weeks to 10 years...thet all have a right to life....and we are supposed to be a dog loving nation..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I spoke to a local breeder of Vizsla and she said some low life scum drown the pups if they are not sold by 6 months of age because of feeding costs


It's not a Vizsla. It's not a dog. It's a return on investment.

*Support your Hobby breeder who does it for the love of the breed and not the love of the greed.
*

Let others know of low-life scum you come across. Your Vizsla clubs and other dog relationships, websites, blogs and any other way to shine a light into the darkness.

Off my soap box. Again.

RBD


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel sick 
we got our beautiful viz, kutya, not far from here (norfolk) from really good breeders and were really put through the mill before we were allowed to have her .. as it should be!
I hope the people responsible get everything they deserve and more


----------

